# slow weight loss



## donnarob (Feb 11, 2011)

I am losing weight, as my clothes feel a lot slacker.  However, it doesn't seem to show on the scales so much.  Is this a common thing? 

Donna x


----------



## macast (Feb 11, 2011)

if you are exercising then remember that muscle weighs more than fat.  it is a good idea to take all your measurements ... bust/chest... under bust.... waist.... belly.... hips.... thighs etc and make a note of them.... coz you will notice the loss more on those measurements than on the scales


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 11, 2011)

My measure of progress was definitely my belt. It was often the case that I noticed I was able to click into another hole before really being aware of any great weight loss.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 11, 2011)

Excellent news Donna

I noticed a difference in the way my clothes fit.......before I saw it on the scales. My waist is starting to go in more than it use to


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Definitely keep a track of measurements. It is then quite nice when weight loss is slow when you get asked that irritatiing question - how much have you lost now - you can say I have lost x cms!! Often you find they work in partnership - one time scales will go down but measurements stay the same and vice versa - just keep at it!


----------

